# Looking for ideas for simple to make pet feeders



## Mtheidi1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello, 

I am a new woodworker also new to routing. I am looking for patterns for an easy to make pet feeder that hold 2 stainless steel dishes. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A, welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...

About that newness of yours... We are all over that, we can help, we really can, w/ have some ''light reading'' for you...
We've gathered together a bunch of pertinent/relative information on routering * in this here link *... You should find everything (at least most) quite useful, a lot of help and get you off to a running start in the world of routers... Enjoy...

Do take some time to read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

We do welcome all questions here on about any subject you can come up w/ also....
Not only that, we excel and are well versed at spending your money...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I ran a search for *''DIY pet feeder station plans''...*
there were quite a number of plans and ideas...
hope this link is useful to you...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location to your profile, as well.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. I have one of those on my list of things to build for a friend but it will be a six-station feeder. That project is long overdue so I need to get back on it for her!

Here are my preliminary sketches -
















David


----------



## Mtheidi1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Mtheidi1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you! I didn’t even know what words to use to perform a search...this really helps!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location to your profile, as well.
> 
> We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. I have one of those on my list of things to build for a friend but it will be a six-station feeder. That project is long overdue so I need to get back on it for her!
> 
> ...



What kind of a feeder is that David? I am having trouble wrapping my mind around your drawing.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,Heidi; welcome! 
Before you get too complex with the plan, remember that it's going to get fairly grotty on a regular basis. Dogs especially aren't known for their table manners... 
Personally we used to have our dog bowls and water dishes on rubber mats to prevent them from sliding around.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hi,Heidi; welcome!
> Before you get too complex with the plan, remember that it's going to get fairly grotty on a regular basis. Dogs especially aren't known for their table manners...
> Personally we used to have our dog bowls and water dishes on rubber mats to prevent them from sliding around.


You got me again,Dan, Had to look up Gotty! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa
HErb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...
Grotty, not Gotty (and you misspelled his name!)


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> What kind of a feeder is that David? I am having trouble wrapping my mind around your drawing.
> Herb


Bowls go into the horizontal holes and bottles go through the vertical holes. The puppies will stay on the floor to eat from the bowls and walk up the ramps to drink from the bottles.

Kind of like this one for the bottles but adds the bowls on the other side - 








David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, who would have thought, I would have never guessed. Thanks for explaining it.
Herb


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Heidi here is one I found with a quick search https://www.pinspiredtodiy.com/Diy-raised-pet-feeder/


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Looks like Stick already found plenty of ideas for you. One thing to remember don't use pressure-treated lumber for this, you don't want to accidentally poison the animals.


David, we raised Yorkies for several years and never saw anything like this to bottle feed the puppies but I did raise a few calves and feed then from nipples, from a hose in a barrel, mounted on the wall of a shed. The Yorkies were a lot more fun and made more money.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I made these this summer the small one for a client the taller one for my best friend. I used live edge Walnut for both finish is Fletco Varathane semi gloss clear.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That feeder would be perfect for a breeder. Very original. I tried a plank to hold bowls, but it was too messy, so I just put some flat bottomed bowls on a water proof mat.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

This one is as easy as it gets. Routed two circles in mdf, used that to make a second piece. Used a forstner bit the same diameter as dowel rod in one of them. Glued the 2 together, wrapped in scrap formica (paint works too). Glued in the legs. Been in use 15 years or so


----------

